# Where to go?



## RunCALEB (Jan 25, 2013)

Hello everyone! I'm new here, but I stumbled across these forums and was hoping you guys could give me some wisdom! (I plan to stick around after). Here's my situation, I believe that God has gifted me to serve the church as a Pastor/Teacher, in some aspect of those broad areas, but I've determined that I know enough to know I don't know that much! I'm looking to find a college/seminary that will equip me to serve the church in the way I feel as though God has called to. As of now, I don't know that much about any of them, the two that I guess are "on my list" as of now are The Master's College/Seminary and Reformation Bible College, because I've learned a lot listening to both MacArthur and Sproul, and I would assume the college/seminary that they have a hand in would be pretty solid. However, my eyes and ears are open, that's why I'm asking! I really appreciate the help, thanks guys!


----------



## RunCALEB (Jan 25, 2013)

Caleb
Youth Pastor
West Virginia


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 25, 2013)

Have you checked your sense of calling with others in your home church and/or other pastors and does the larger body of Christ (represented usually by your local church) affirm this calling?


----------



## Quatchu (Jan 25, 2013)

I have spoken to few people who went to Masters College/Seminary, my own Pastor included.There is allot of Arminianism there, my Pastor said he went because MacArthur believed in predestination so the school did too but was far from the case.

Do you currently have a Bachelors degree or are you looking to get one or another degree?


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Jan 25, 2013)

My Pastor is a graduate from Masters and an adjunct online instructor for the Master's College. I am not sure about the Arminianism, from what I have seen and heard it is Calvinistic, but it definitely is steeped in Dispensationalism. I personally would find a Reformed school like WTS.


----------



## Zach (Jan 25, 2013)

Like Pergamum recommended, make sure the call is both an internal call and an external call. I would recommend a school that aligns closely with your beliefs about what the Scriptures teach.


----------



## Edward (Jan 25, 2013)

See what the brothers up-thread say about calling.

It's not clear what your current views are. If you are Credobaptistic, given your location, Southern Baptist in Louisville would seem your best choice. If Paedobaptist, your choices would be somewhat broader. 

If you are looking for an undergraduate degree, there is a program associated with Southern. But I'd recommend a broader undergraduate education, followed by seminary.


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 25, 2013)

Do you already hold an undergraduate degree?


----------



## lynnie (Jan 25, 2013)

My husband is Baptist but went to WTS. Don't let baptism determine the decision either way. You can just come to the PB and read endless debate threads about it and learn more than in seminary  Hard to picture anything influenced by Sproul not being top quality.

I hate to sound "worldly", but there are plenty of decent Reformed schools and the less debt you end up with the better, all things being equal. The economy is bad. So look at the money too.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jan 25, 2013)

If money is an issue for you and accreditation is not ... 
CHECK OUT -> | The North American Reformed Seminary
Since they want your Elder to be involved it knocks out the inward/outward call issues stated above!


----------



## arapahoepark (Jan 25, 2013)

There's plenty of other seminaries. What are you looking for? Any particular place in the US? If you want a good reformed education, I wouldn't recommend Masters either for the reasons stated and it's Dispensational.


----------



## greenbaggins (Jan 25, 2013)

Lynnie is right. The top reformed seminaries are WTS Philly, WTS California, Mid-America, Puritan Reformed, RTS Jackson, RTS Charlotte, and Greenville. I would NOT go to Master's, because of the dispensationalism. I don't know much about Reformation Bible College yet. Do they offer an M.Div.? My impression was that it was only an undergraduate institution.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 25, 2013)

If you do not have a college degree, I *strongly* recommend that you get a degree in a discipline that could support you outside the ministry. Do not get a Bible degree. Get a degree that would help you to feed your family if you were not in the ministry. While you are doing that, you can learn more of the Scriptures in any number of ways: taking classes at the same school, in the local church, using online resources, reading, etc. After you have a degree, if you still believe you have gifts, AND if the church (I say that in the broad sense) agrees, then go to seminary.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jan 25, 2013)

greenbaggins said:


> Lynnie is right. The top reformed seminaries are WTS Philly, WTS California, Mid-America, Puritan Reformed, RTS Jackson, RTS Charlotte, and Greenville. I would NOT go to Master's, because of the dispensationalism. I don't know much about Reformation Bible College yet. Do they offer an M.Div.? My impression was that it was only an undergraduate institution.




Reformation Bible College is Undergraduate only (at this point, I'm sure they want to offer more as time passes)
As far as top reformed seminaries go (my top 5 picks would be in this order) ... PRTS, RPTS, GPTS, WSCal and WTS (in that order) [then RTS Charlotte because it is close to where I live]


----------



## arapahoepark (Jan 25, 2013)

greenbaggins said:


> Lynnie is right. The top reformed seminaries are WTS Philly, WTS California, Mid-America, Puritan Reformed, RTS Jackson, RTS Charlotte, and Greenville. I would NOT go to Master's, because of the dispensationalism. I don't know much about Reformation Bible College yet. Do they offer an M.Div.? My impression was that it was only an undergraduate institution.



I believe you're right that it's undergrad. Don't forget to mention New Geneva!



fredtgreco said:


> If you do not have a college degree, I strongly recommend that you get a degree in a discipline that could support you outside the ministry. Do not get a Bible degree.


I quite agree. I didn't used to like this but, now I understand the value of getting a bachelor's before a masters. You will also mature more while getting the BA or BS. You can really get any bachelor's degree and still go to seminary. Vern poythress was an engineer as was one of the two new testament guys at RTS charlotte. I am not telling you what to get a degree in though.


----------



## mjmacvey (Jan 25, 2013)

There is some good advice here already, but it would be helpful if you clarified your ecclesiastical affiliation and previous education (any undergraduate study). 

If you need a B.A. and are set on going to a Christian College, I would recommend you also consider Geneva College (just outside of Pittsburgh). It should not be too far away (given your location) and they have very good degree programs (especially in Bible/Biblical Languages). They are affiliated with the Reformed Presbyterian Church, but have students from a variety of ecclesiastical backgrounds.


----------



## RunCALEB (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow, I should have tried to respond back faster! Already a lot of wisdom and questions flying around. I've actually been thinking about this a lot and talked with my Pastor the other day. Long story short, a couple years ago there were changes in my church and the Youth Pastor became the Lead Pastor and then there was the need for a Youth Pastor. I prayed about helping out in that area and being involved with the Youth so I talked to the Lead Pastor about it. A few others were interested in it too so it went from 4 of us splitting up Teens into the Jr High class and the High School class, to 2 of us with 1 class, to just me. I went from just helping out and moved up to the Full Time Youth Pastor. All of this was decided by the Elders and Pastor. Whenever he's gone he usually has me fill his spot as well. So then back to when I talked to the Pastor the other day, I told him I know I could go to college online and get a bachelor's degree and be a teacher in the high school here, or I could go off and get a degree focused on Biblical/Theological studies. He told me he knows I'm called and that I should definitely get the Biblical/Theological degree/knowledge. So here I am, 21, trying to figure out what I need to do! I definitely understand what you guys are saying about getting a degree that I could use to get a job outside of the church, and that's one of the things I'm considering too. I feel like the time, knowledge, edification, and growth gained by going to school for a biblical studies degree or something would be so valuable though. Anymore thoughts from that?


----------



## Quatchu (Jan 25, 2013)

Caleb based off of what you said it seems like you currently don't have a degree. What i would say you have to figure out is are you wanting to just do Bible College or will you be wanting to do Seminary after receiving a degree. If you decide that seminary is possible in your goals then when looking into undergrad you should go to one that will not hinder you from getting into a seminary, as accreditation is a factor in some. The advice of getting a undergrad that can help you if ministry fall through is legit. i got a BA in Biblical Studies and Jobs have not been good too me, but other have done otherwise. Are you willing to relocate or are you looking for distance ed.


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi Caleb,


I would say that Fred's and Justin's advice is important to listen to. Even if you are called, that doesn't mean that you won't have to work outside the ministry to support your family. The best way to do that is to have a degree that is marketable. I would suggest you stay out of the humanities for your undergraduate and do something that involves computers, e.g. databases, networking. My friend and I are both graduating in March. He will receive a BA in Computer Science, and I will have a BA in History- he was the smarter one.


Make sure that whatever school you choose for an undergraduate degree that it is "REGIONALLY" accredited by one of the major accreditation agencies.

This will open up your options for employment and further education.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 25, 2013)

Just a quick look at your situation:

-you are 21
-you don't yet have a degree or a long work history.
-your local church appears to be confirming a call.
-you are presently laboring within the context of your local church.


This call, it would seem, would be a lifetime call. 

Therefore, careful preparation (even if it takes a few years) will be worth it. What is 4-8 years of prep time, after all, compared to a lifetime of effective service?

It sounds like drafting a 10-year plan with your local church and striving to get more education, even while preparing and working in the context of your local church is a good idea. I would be wary of non-accredited programs. I would also be wary of education that takes you far away from the context of your local church and creates a distance from your local body of believers. 

Some might say to get a degree in a secular field. But if you are called into the ministry, why would you want to prepare for another sort of life? I know others will disagree. But I would hit theology and bible school classes hard. I gained a degree in nursing to help me help the sick here overseas and that is useful, and then I did seminary, but I wish I could have done more theology (though I am glad I also can treat the sick here....) so I am torn on the issue of getting a secular degree if one feels strongly called into the ministry.


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Jan 25, 2013)

Pergamum, I think your advice to make a ten year plan is great advice. 

The following I would disagree, though.


Pergamum said:


> Some might say to get a degree in a secular field. But if you are called into the ministry, why would you want to prepare for another sort of life?


 I understand your sentiment, but just because someone is "called" doesn't mean they are "called" into a position full-time or even part-time that will provide the income needed to raise a family. Even Paul had to work, and it was in the secular field of tent making. He had a marketable skill, thankfully. And lets be honest, not everyone who is called is called. There is nothing wrong with pursuing a secular trade/skill in order to support you in your calling. In fact I would think it is a wise thing to do.


----------



## lynnie (Jan 25, 2013)

I would urge you to get your teaching certificate alongside your bachelors if possible; find a school that allows for that. Maybe the ideal is a Reformed Christian college where you can major in some subject and end up a schoolteacher, while taking bible and theology electives. We know several people that did that at Eastern ( last place I'd send anybody, Pete Enns on faculty now). You can work part time at a church to start and sub a few days a week. Around here all the school disticts need subs.


----------



## arapahoepark (Jan 25, 2013)

theres Boyce college/


----------

